# Any tips for getting a Fluval ceramic diffuser open?



## daizeUK (26 Apr 2014)

I've been using this diffuser for about four weeks
I've got a spare ceramic disc but I can't unscrew the diffuser to get at the disc inside
I need to clean it 
Anyone had a problem getting it open?


----------



## nbaker (26 Apr 2014)

Had trouble with mine, ended up using plumbers wrench to open it up.


----------



## Henry (26 Apr 2014)

Get one of those rubber jar opener things. It's not that tight, just a nightmare to get a decent grip of.
If you really get in a bind, you can prise the two parts from each other with a screwdriver (be very careful!). 9/10, it won't damage the threads due to the plastic being pretty tough.


----------



## Humbert (27 Apr 2014)

Hi
it's not necessary to dismantle it in order to clean it
just drop it in bleach solution, then rinse very well (or dip in tetra aquasafe or a similar product, even vinegar works as it is an acid and neutralizes the strong base that bleach is).


----------

